# adding inner tail lights to non SER?



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

Short of replacing the entire trunk lid with an SER one, how difficult is it to do? Are there any AM alternatives to fill the gap between the licence plate and the tail lights? It looks like something was always meant to be there. (like inner tail lights  )


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No aftermarket that I'm aware of. I'd buy a set of inner tails from someone and then get back to me and I'll tell you how to wire them up.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

hey can you tell me how to wire them up? i have already done the taillights, i had to cut the trunk holes with a plasma cutter, job came out nice and clean. i just need to wire them up so they turn on


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

I purchased the inner lights and need to install them. I know I have to cut the holes and do the wiring, but does anyone have any pictures of how the trunk (w/holes) looks pre-installation? Or does someone have pictures of their "SE-R" trunk w/o the inners installed?


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

*Question for XE owners*

On XEs, is the area where the inners should go actual trim material or is it just painted black?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

shoulda gotten an se or se-r, save yourself the trouble.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

sno said:


> shoulda gotten an se or se-r, save yourself the trouble.


B13 and B14 SERs weren't available in Canada I just wanna make my sentra look a little less cheap. Ironically I did see a B13 SER for sale in the next province but the asking price was two high for the mileage. I also test drove a 200sx SER that belonged to a guy from California. I passed on it cause I saw two many "performance" stickers on the car.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

knock_it_off_hudson said:


> On XEs, is the area where the inners should go actual trim material or is it just painted black?


The latter. The trunk lid is actually a 2 piece affair in regards to the exterior sheet metal where the lights are, two pieced in that there is caulking between the light panel and the rest of the trunk, joining the two. Where the inner tails would go the panel is either 'smooth' for non inners or there are indentations and cut-outs for the inners as found on the SE/SE-R. But obviously you can still put inners on an XE lid because the contour of that area is the same as the SE/SE-R. You will have to cut holes for the lights as well as for their mounting studs. Also, you will have to f with the key hole because they are in different locations. The lock sticks out differently and the key hole is through the lens. As far as the wiring goes, you will have to mess with a test light and it really isn't that overwhelming, but it is time consuming. Just make sure that u grab as much of the harness that u can.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Black is ground, R/L is the running lights and R/G is the stop lamp.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> Black is ground, R/L is the running lights and R/G is the stop lamp.



whats R/L?


----------

